# Light switch



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Backround,*
My current lighting is a black, twin T8 fixture running 6500k bulbs.
Gives great light and has grown a fair amount of algae on my rock work.
The unit didn`t come with a switch, just a power cord.
Installed a simple(cheap) rotary, on-off switch in the sheet metal housing.
No problem there.
*Question,*
Can I put another switch on the line from ballast to end cap for one of the tubes?
I would like the option of running, either one or both lights.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Probably not. Could be one or both won't light at all or one will light partially and the other won't light but could build a charge. You might end up toasting the ballast or destroying the bulbs.


----------



## johncl (Mar 10, 2010)

I doubt that would work it would interrupt the circuit and neither bulb will light.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Just a guess her, as it may depend on the actual ballast. I have a ballast I was looking at last night, a magnetic ballast for one T8 32W, that will also run 1 x 25W, or 1 x 17W, so it would seem there is some leeway. I also have a 4 tube electronic ballast, that is for 4 x 32W, or 3 x 32w, which means I should be able to put the 4th tube on a switch, and still have everything work correctly.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

The simplest way to find out is take a bulb out, if the other bulb stays lit the ballast is capable of doing that, if they both go out then no, it won't work.

You might consider getting two single lamp ballasts though, they aren't always that expensive if you look around, or one that is capable of both two single lamp or one dual lamp line (I think we have one at Ace for like $25).

Good luck

John


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I can take a bulb out and the unit will run with one bulb.
My concern is how the ballast handles house voltage.
It`s my understanding, the current gets a "boost" in order to fire off the gas in the florescent bulb.
I am worried over how the tiny contacts in a switch would react to that current being interrupted and connected again.
We are talking about a $10 shop light, so adding another ballast, while it would work, just rubs my wallet the wrong way.
Thanks for your answers, but untill I get a definite answer I am not going to mess with it.

I am guessing it won`t work, or I would have seen a post about it.
Seems to me, it would be a neat, easy way to alter your lighting, without allot of money spent.
Too bad you can`t "dim" fluorescents.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There are flourescents that can be dimmed.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

all fluorescent can be dimmed with an apropriate electronic balast,

I have one,. it open light smoothly and fade in gradually in the first 1/2hours of the 10 to 14 hours cycle then fade out the last 1/2hour,

i'm at work, i will edit to give the make and model of it as soon as i can

Chriis


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*all fluorescent can be dimmed with an apropriate electronic balast, *

Yes, but what a price.
$60 was the cheapest I saw.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I am not certain the ballast you are using. I wired my lights using the Fulham Workhorse and each balast was capable of 1 - 4 lights.

I wired two 96W bulbs to each ballast and used this chart to determine the correct wiring diagram. http://www.lightingsupply.com/company/p ... pchart.pdf

In my case I used diagram 11 and you can see where a switch might be placed if your ballast is similar.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Todays electronic ballasts for t8's are capable of lighting any combination of the total lamps shown on the ballast. Yes you can place a switch in line with each lamp you want to control and have a master switch on the ballast line in side to shut off the power to the whole fixture. Just know that the voltage coming out of the ballast to the lamps is much higher than 120volts so the switch you use should be rated for 600volts to be safe. You might have a problem finding them at a reasonable price.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

discussmith said:


> Todays electronic ballasts for t8's are capable of lighting any combination of the total lamps shown on the ballast. Yes you can place a switch in line with each lamp you want to control and have a master switch on the ballast line in side to shut off the power to the whole fixture. Just know that the voltage coming out of the ballast to the lamps is much higher than 120volts so the switch you use should be rated for 600volts to be safe. You might have a problem finding them at a reasonable price.


Exact, but the current ( ampere ) is mesured in milliamp, it is low, should be easy to find switch for.

keep in mind that there is water nearby, high voltage = high shock, even at low amp.

by the way,

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/li ... e_unit.php

is the light balast i use, work fine, i like the dim effect. 
but you have to connect it to an timed switch, if not, it stay on at low intensity all night


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks all.
I am leaning towards this not being Ã¢â‚¬Å"doableÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

KaiserSousay said:


> Thanks all.
> I am leaning towards this not being Ã¢â‚¬Å"doableÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Probably a second $10 light *

Seems the way to go.
$4 for a switch or $10 for a complete fixture.
Guess robbing the ballast out of one to give independent control of the 2 bulbs is sensible and cost effective.
Plus I can store the other hardware for parts.
Just what I need....
More important stuff to find some space for. :lol:


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

KaiserSousay said:


> *Probably a second $10 light *
> Plus I can store the other hardware for parts.
> Just what I need....
> More important stuff to find some space for. :lol:


Aint that the truth :lol:


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Kaiser,

I was at work today and we have a fixture in the back that has two switches, so I looked at it, it has one ballast but two starters, as I would have expected, had I been thinking about it (duh). So wiring a second starter in line MIGHT work, but if your like me we are past the "simple idea" line and over in the "more work than necessary with no guarantees" line!

-John


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks John(great name :lol: )
I have got my mind set on adding another ballast.
Light fixtures that have starter circuits are pretty old school.
The bottom rung of available fixtures all come with electronic ballast and no need of the external starter.
The ballast has so shrunk in size that I have plenty of room in the fixture for the addition.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Fine, be that way! haha. I know we still sell at least one fixture that still has a starter, as well as a few other odd and end things like our new Soda machine we got last year to put by the registers does, but yeah your right most ballasts are capable of doing it all.

Have fun!

-John


----------

